# My ex husband got a ex parte protection against me without merit - need advice



## harrismk (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like he's into wasting money for revenge.

You need to do whatever your attorney asks that you do to prepare. 

Did you talk to your attorney about supervised pickups and dropoffs for the children? That might be the way to go.

What I did when i divorced my son's father was to put a statement in the divorce that said that my ex was not to come to my door. Instead he could sit in his car at the curb and drop off and pick up our son. I would do the same at his place. And all communication would be either via email or in written form. It was a relief and ended his constant verbal harrassment of me. Now he did write some pretty nasty letters, but I just ignored them.. and kept them.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Follow your attorney's advice.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Listen to your attorney. 
I do not know what he did or who did it first, but you just described Domestic Violence and Physical violence in your actions.

I have more to say........but it seems better to just be quiet.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

one other thing, I noticed you deleted your post which is good. DO NOT post anything about this situation anywhere on the internet. Not even on a private blog. believe me, his attorney gets wind of it and you can bet they will find a way to get it or have a judge compel you to produce it. While a simple vent may help calm you, they will twist it to suit their needs. Even just admitting you did something is enough to cause you harm. Your attorney will tell you all this, but you should know it ahead of time. 

And yes, I believe this is but the first step in trying to remove your visitation/custody. he wants to establish a history as proof of why you should not have custody of the kid. the gloves come off when dealing with custody battles, prepare yourself because it is going to get ugly.


----------

